# Short TimeLine of "SMOKEY" (enjoy)



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey, i decided to throw some pictures up from the day i got him to now, hes 75 pounds and 12.5 months at the moment... what do you think? any comments or recommendations are welcomed  starting to feed him raw and want some exercising tips ... also about how much bigger will he grow to? thanks for looking


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow he's a nice boy  Flirt poles and spring poles are awesome for exercise as well as just plain walks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He has turned out gorgeous. Wouldn't happen to have Razors Edge Rayna
in his ped would he?


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks for the compliments  well not sure on his ped but his father was 100% razor edge dont know bout the mother


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think he's a really good looking dog. do you have any plans with him?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great looking boy he's gorgeous


----------



## jmqc19 (Oct 17, 2009)

he looks great, he looks a lot like mine. how old is yours?


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! What a gorgeous dog! Dang.. very nice build for sure! Perfect in my opinion. Great pup you've got there!


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

what plans do you refer to nizmo? thanks everybody for the comments :roll:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I think he Niz was asking if you plan to work him or show him.


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

as of now just trying to build a spring pole and work him over the summer... trying to find a weight pull place in ny ... thats it as of now but u never know


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool.  Spring pole is great exercise for them  My boy Dosia would be out on his all day if I let him.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is one handsome boy !


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Great looking boy. Where in NY are you?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's gorgeous!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice boy! I think he's gorgeous. Great job with him so far. Keep us posted on his progress when you do start competing!


----------

